# What kind of computer do you have?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

....


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have all of those, except "other" lol


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't have a netbook, but I do have everything else. But, I'm mainly on my laptop (which is why I voted for it), and then my smartphone. Very rarely do I use my desktop or tablet.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Currently have 3 laptops, 3 smartphones, 1 tablet. Also have an iTouch, a Kindle, 2 GPS (1 handheld waterproof, 1 auto) and a desktop that needs a new motherboard. May get a new Kindle next.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I mainly use my Desktop.. (Dell)

I also have a tablet but it has display issues.. (Samsung)
Have a smartphone (iPhone) but I don't use it for SAS....


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

coldmorning said:


> Currently have 3 laptops, 3 smartphones, 1 tablet. Also have an iTouch, a Kindle, 2 GPS (1 handheld waterproof, 1 auto) and a desktop that needs a new motherboard. May get a new Kindle next.


Just wondering, but why 3 smart phones?

I recently got a Macbook Pro with Retina Display. Haven't used it yet, since I'm busy using my older HP laptop for now. I look forward to playing around with it though and getting used to using a mac. I also have an iPad.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn, I forgot to add e-book reader.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

An HP laptop. Its not powerful enough for major gaming, but it works well enough for games like the walking dead.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Laptop.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Piece of crap.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I own a desktop for gaming and a laptop which i use on the go and for itunes and to dump all other files to leave space for games on my PC.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I own a PC computer to make next level beats.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got a Toshiba laptop and a Samsung Slate tablet (Windows 8).

Both equally used for internet/video, gaming and programming.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Desktop PC and smartphone.

But I mainly use my phone because my PC is from the stone age.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Desktop and smartphone.



visualkeirockstar said:


> Piece of crap.


looks like we have the same computer.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Time Tower pc which is now obsolete as Time went bust in 80's I believe


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Laptop because I need one for school, so I can do work in libraries and stuff.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I currently have a Toshiba laptop, sadly a few days ago the screen shattered. Now I have to use my living room TV as a monitor. If I get another computer I want a gaming pc and a netbook or tablet for school.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

A laptop.....I haven't used a desktop since 2004 (personally) and I don't own any of the other choices.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm old school. I have a laptop and smartphone but I much prefer being on my desktop.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Lenovo laptop, with 8 GB RAM, 2.4Ghz processor, and an NVidia GT 755M.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

A netbook. I like the smaller size.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have two desktops and a Galaxy S4. I sold my laptop because I didn't travel much anymore and saw no need for it. As for my tablet, I hated it. it was so useless and under powered despite it was a decent tablet in terms of how tablets go. I do all my computing at my dual desktop setup with 3 x 27" LED/LCD and a 24" monitor. It is hard to use this site or do a whole lot of typing on just a smartphone.

My favourite computer ever was my laptop an i3 first gen, with 1366x768 13" screen, 120 GB Intel 330 SSD, 8GB of DDR3 1066mhz ram. It was a Lenovo that I got for $540 CAD and upgraded the ram and SSD. Laptops didn't come with SSD back then and mine was hella fast. May get a new one eventually as I don't like being in my basement much where my desktops are set up. I need sunlight or else I feel depressed.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

A desktop, a laptop, an ultrabook, a netbook, a tablet, a smartphone, a kindle, a nook...

This looks like I'm overcompensating.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

My laptop is my main computer. I also have a smartphone.

Before I got my current laptop in 2011, I had the same desktop for the longest time (probably since 2001). I had upgraded it and all, but still.

Tablets haven't really appealed to me, it seems smartphones are trending toward that anyway with huge screens and all.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

My laptop (despite being six-month old, I'm frustrated with how slow it is) and my Samsung Galaxy S3 which I'm very pleased with. 

Had an iPad, which was stolen, then an Android tablet, which I gave away as I never used it.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I have everything on your list except a netbook. Just never saw the point of those. Maybe if tablets didn't exist, but, they do.


----------



## TRB123 (Aug 3, 2014)

Laptop!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, so many people still have desktops.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Wow, so many people still have desktops.


They're way easier to upgrade than laptops and if you game it's pretty essential.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

KimThanh said:


> A desktop, a laptop, an ultrabook, a netbook, a tablet, a smartphone, a kindle, a nook...
> 
> This looks like I'm overcompensating.


How do you like your ultrabook? What is your opinion of that type of computer in comparison to your other devices?



AbsurdistMalarky said:


> My laptop (despite being six-month old, I'm frustrated with how slow it is)


I bet it has an AMD processor in it, is that correct?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I have all of those in my house, besides a netbook. But the only thing I actually own is my laptop and smartphone.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I only have a Desktop - self build. I don't use it for gaming, it was mainly built for music production and has a studio level soundcard. 

It's a few years old now and could probably do with upgrading (Aside from my Lian-Li case) but I keep putting it off because I can't decide if I'm eventually going to get a PS4 / XBox One or go the PC route for gaming. 
I did get myself a small SSD earlier this year, for the OS and software to run on. It seems to have made the PC a little snappier. 

I really can't ever see me moving away from desktops. I cannot stand laptops but I have considered a cheap no brand android tablet, just for web browsing in other parts of the house. Until my finances improve I'll most likely not bother with one.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I actually "lolled" because the thread title was the EXACT sentence a friend once used to attempt to chat up a girl once. Gold.

I have the top 3. Desktop for gaming and serious work (CAD, data analysis etc) and the other 2 for miscing.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have all of those, except for NetBook. I'm typing on my iPad right now, for example.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I have an Alienware because it has a cool alien logo on it. Makes it go faster.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Wow, so many people still have desktops.


 I guess if you're always on the go a laptop or something makes sense. As I sit at home all the time and I like to play with the components and make occasional upgrades I prefer the desktop. The desktop is pretty much the way to go if you're into gaming (which I'm not but a lot of people here are)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess if you're always on the go a laptop or something makes sense. As I sit at home all the time and I like to play with the components and make occasional upgrades I prefer the desktop. The desktop is pretty much the way to go if you're into gaming (which I'm not but a lot of people here are)


I never take my laptop anywhere. It's too heavy. 6 pounds plus the AC adapter. I just don't like sitting upright while I'm on the computer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I never take my laptop anywhere. It's too heavy. 6 pounds plus the AC adapter. I just don't like sitting upright while I'm on the computer.


 I've seen some pretty cheap tablets (or whatever they're called) on Amazon. They're probably nothing spectacular but if you just wanted to have a portable web browser that's really lightweight that might work. Assuming you even care about portable computing.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

A Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini and an Asus 11.6" touch screen laptop with Windows 8.1. Not the best laptop but it does what I need it to.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Samsung Chromebook.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A black one.


----------

